# محل لبيع أحواض سمك بأفكارمبتكرة وأسعار مناسبة لأول مره بالوطن العربي



## مسوق الكتروني (30 مارس 2015)

يسر محل الرد سي لتصميم وتنفيذ أحواض السمك البحريه والنهريه ان يعلن لزبائنه الكرام عن افتتاح فرعه بمدينة جده 
نتميزبتصاميمنا الابداعيه لأحواض السمك بأفكار مبتكره واسعار مناسبه مع امكانية توفيرعقود صيانه للأحواض وتوفير جميع مستلزماتها من(الانوار_مضخات_فلاتر_اجهزة تبريد_اغذية سمك_ادويه )
الموقع:شارع حراء امام سوق حراء الدولي مجمع دانية سنتر
للأستفسار يرجى التواصل على الرقم التالي: 0540566418​


http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/​


----------

